# When can you start to feel positive?



## hellokitty (May 8, 2011)

We have been linked and go to matching panel soon, when do you start to feel confident that things are going to happen?

We've been told that matching is a formality and we know we are very lucky to gave got this far. Is it when you have the child in your arms that you are confident that it's happening? Or is there a moment before.

I suppose I'm feeling nervous and anxious

Thanks for listening x


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

The day your LO is home with you? There's always a situation where something wrong has happened to other people but just concentrate on getting there with no news is bad news! I felt the same as you right upto
Move in day! X


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

I have to honest I never considered anything else than him coming home. I totally believed in my heart that he was ours - foolish really considering everything that went wrong with ours and what I have seen happen on here but even after all that he still ended up in our arms (and us with a few more grey hairs!) 

The build up is such a lovely, wonderful time you should really enjoy it. Worrying wont stop anything 'bad' from happening and I felt that if we did lose him it would break my heart. regardless as to whether or not I had been thinking it 'could' happen the pain wouldnt be less so I skipped through in some 'rose coloured spectacle bubble' lol. 

However, If we ever went for number two I wouldn't be that confident again. It would be the moment intros finished and they were in your home for keeps lol.  

Good luck and enjoy the times ahead x


----------



## hellokitty (May 8, 2011)

Thanks guys, I suppose there is nothing left we can do but go with fate. We have arranged lots of nice things to do and will enjoy ourselves. We've left the last potential weekend, we have alone, free to do something just for us.

I know what you mean about gray hairs, mine are already relentless and seem to laugh in the face of hair dye now!!

Take care x


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Congrats on your link and pending MP. After MP I did allow myself to buy nice things and enjoyed getting their rooms ready etc. I was so nervous about taking on siblings that I was of the opinion that if something went wrong and they didn't come home well it was obviously not meant to be. I wasn't worried about it not happening, more worried about how I'd cope when it did. But I do look back and see what a special time it was. I loved the time with DH on our own, I actually miss him at the moment as never get to spend time with him except between 8-10pm when we are knackered and don't talk about much except for the LOs. 

Glad to hear you have a special weekend together planned sounds great. 

Good luck xx


----------



## notgivingup (Apr 13, 2012)

It wasn't so long ago I was feeling those fears either but they didn't really go until the day they came home (and then a whole new set of fears took over!  )
We had to do all our planning before matching panel cause we started intros a week after matching  and they came home 10 days later and we were away the whole time of intros, so it was really bizarre and scary to be buying all sorts of stuff and decorating their room etc
Enjoy it.  Set time aside for yourselves and enjoy a lazy lie-in/slob out day if I were you! What will be will be and worrying won't change it, so enjoy it cause it's a unique experience! Good luck! X


----------



## hellokitty (May 8, 2011)

Well I think I have found the time where I can feel positive, mostly!! We got a yes at matching panel! Such a relief. We picked up the pushchair, our first purchase from mothercare! How weird that just buying something from that shop makes you feel like you're becoming a real parent??!!

Introductions should start beginning of June. Let's hope ADM agrees that it is the right match

I'm so excited


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Of course he will kitty,that's wonderful news. Fantastic. Congratulations and enjoy this special time - flash x


----------

